
Yarn author creates MIT license excluding Microsoft, Apple, Tesla, Amazon... - justahuman9191
https://github.com/jamiebuilds/license
======
QuinnyPig
A few of those companies are subsidiaries of other companies on the list;
further, as drafted it’s virtually unenforceable.

I like the sentiment, it’s just missing some execution elements.

------
kristianp
"Microsoft Corporation" (for working with ICE)"

What's ICE? Immigration and Customs Enforcement?

~~~
iamrobschiavone
Yes, a while ago Microsoft said, in a blog post (here
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/azuregov/2018/01/24/federal...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/azuregov/2018/01/24/federal-
agencies-continue-to-advance-capabilities-with-azure-government/)), that it
was offering cloud services to federal agencies (ICE was among the other ones)
and was proud of the work.

